# Funny KO story



## IcemanSK (Feb 1, 2006)

I used to train at a competitive kickboxing gym (as opposed to Tae Bo) in the 90's. One guy at the gym was a cop who had a Napolean complex. He was short (5'6") & always tried to prove he was really 8 feet tall. He rode a huge Harley, carried a huge off-duty weapon, & was tough... even when he didn't need to be.

One day he was sparring in the ring with a talented fighter. The ring had a 2 foot gap between the ropes & a brick wall on one side. He was against the ropes & caught a kick flush on the jaw the sent his headgear-clad head against the wall. He was knocked out for a second, but regained conciousness & was helped out of the ring. We had a medical Dr. who trained w/ us. The poor fighter couldn't remember his name, but was otherwise ok. Doc had him sit next to our trainer for a minute with the instructions, "Let me know if anything changes." Not 2 minutes later, the fighter taps our trainer on the shoulder & says, "I don't know my name, but I know I'm a cop & I have a gun." "Uh, Doc!" our trainer said.

He was taken to the hospital w/ a slight concussion. No one ever let him live it down.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm sure that's what Teddy Roosevelt meant when he said "Speak softly and carry a big stick".
Guys that go around thinking they have to act tuff-enuff eventually get a (metaphorical and sometimes literal) kick in the gnads to bring them back to earth. Guess it was his time.  
Hope he's big enough to take the ribbing ya'll are giving him. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2006)

Grr grr double posted by accident.... Mods please remove "this" post.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

thats pretty funny. but bad at the same time


----------

